# your vote counts....



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning,
The company I work for is having a pet photo contest. The weekly winner will be featured on the company web site. Please click on this link and vote for Dreamer!!!

http://www.progressive.com/petphotos/pet-image.aspx?id=1951


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I voted!
Cute puppy, is he one of yours?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Done. :biggrin1:
He sure is adorable!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

MopTop Havanese said:


> I voted!
> Cute puppy, is he one of yours?


Hi Katie,
Yes, he is one I bred. Kathy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

juliav said:


> Done. :biggrin1:
> He sure is adorable!!!


Thank you Julia and Katie.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Done! What a beauty! I had a dog named Dreamer too.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy, I am only going to vote if I can have him.

I will be dreaming of Dreamer tonight, he is so adorable.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Kathy, I am only going to vote if I can have him.
> 
> I will be dreaming of Dreamer tonight, he is so adorable.


Leeann, hmmmmmmm, that might be hard as a fight could start and I like you too much to have that happen.

Hey, why don't you plan on coming to CA for a visit and stay until I have a puppy for you????? That would be many, many months you know, but we could have a lot of fun together while we are waiting!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

My vote is cast!!
He is a dream boat. Keep up updated and let us know if we can see him in a newletter. Good Luck !!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Leeann, hmmmmmmm, that might be hard as a fight could start and I like you too much to have that happen.
> 
> Hey, why don't you plan on coming to CA for a visit and stay until I have a puppy for you????? That would be many, many months you know, but we could have a lot of fun together while we are waiting!


*Hey Everyone*









*I get to spend a few month with Kathy and all her fur kids AND bring home a puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Done! what a cutie pie!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I voted! How old is Dreamer? Very handsome!

Ryan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Done! He is a cutie.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

What a beautiful Hav you have!!! 

You have my vote! :thumb:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I voted. He is a dream boat as Dale put it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I voted too......boy he is a cutie!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you guys for voting for Dreamer. I will let you know if his picture wins. 

Ryan, Dreamer was like 9 weeks old in that picture.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann wrote:* "I get to spend a few month with Kathy and all her fur kids AND bring home a puppy!!!!!!!!!!!! "*

I'm a witness! Yup, I saw Kathy write that so you're good to go, Leeann! * :whoo:

_*** My fee is one female puppy, preferably red, brindle, blue, silver or ... I'll let you pick. :biggrin1:_

Kathy, this is one election I don't mind voting in!! ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He is a cutie!!!

Leeann-Warning once you get a Bellatak puppy, you have INSANE MHS especially when Kathy has a litter on the ground! I want Dreamer's brother who is just as adorable plus eyebrows!

Kathy- I think you should share the pic of my other puppy!!! <BG>


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Marj I knew you’d have my back.

Amanda you want to come with? I’m sure Kathy will not mind at all. And Sarah can come over and help teach us how to be welper helpers.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- I think my rule has to be visit Kathy and leave with a puppy in fact, I am owed one cause I went twice for Dash!!! Heck, I might even settle leaving with an adult- there is a boy that Sarah has that I think would be an awesome agility dog, we could share him 

So it sounds like Kathy's next litter is spoken for- KATHY GET BUSY!!! 

Marj-Dasher's mommy is a red so she does have that possibility  I think Kathy produces the cutest parti's ever though so I will stick to another one of those!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

We can always use more whelper helpers!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Done. He is so sweet.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your nice compliments on Dreamer and for voting for him. Please keep those votes coming.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Leeann said:


> *Hey Everyone*
> *I get to spend a few months with Kathy and all her fur kids AND bring home a puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!*


No fair, I want to come too - I'm currently dog-less and childless so take special note of my sad, sad situation. <grin>

Love the offer Kathy and yes, I voted for Dreamer. Your new avatar is so, so sweet. I love it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I voted, too. Can I come get a puppy, too? :biggrin1:

Sheri


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just voted too.... Can I be a whelper helper too? Kathy, you better start building yourself a guest wing! and hope that your next litter is a BIG one. 

Dreamer is a dream.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> I want Dreamer's brother who is just as adorable plus eyebrows!
> 
> Kathy- I think you should share the pic of my other puppy!!! <BG>


Amanda, not sure how I missed this! Yes, Dreamer's brother is adorable too, but aren't they all?!! He will be leaving for his forever home tomorrow actually.

He will be going home to someone who is on this forum actually, but I will let her make the big announcement and share pictures if she wants.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I am so excited- come out where ever you are!!!! Please post photos but you might not want to tell me where you live!!!

Kathy- it isn't too late, I would trade you for a GIANT bag of boiled peanuts!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Okay I am so excited- come out where ever you are!!!! Please post photos but you might not want to tell me where you live!!!
> 
> Kathy- it isn't too late, I would trade you for a GIANT bag of boiled peanuts!!!


Hmmmm, how big a bag????


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

How exciting Kathy, is he going to a show or pet home?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann said:


> How exciting Kathy, is he going to a show or pet home?


 He is going to a wonderful pet home Leeann.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh I cant wait to hear who it is, come on out and show yourself we need to start congratulating!!!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

kathy, he is a winner!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I cast my vote for little Dreamer, sooooooo cute.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I cast my vote. Go Dreamer go!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you guys, every vote counts. We need more though as there were some, well, not so nice looking dogs that have more votes then Dreamer. 

You guys rock!!!


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

*Here I am...Sleepless in Seattle*

Hello everyone! I am the lucky one who will be picking up Dreamer's brother tomorrow. I feel truly honored to get a Bellatak puppy, and Kathy has been so awesome all along the way. I recently got up my courage and placed my first ever post on the new members thread. For now, I am too excited to sleep! I can't wait to meet Kathy tomorrow lane:and bring Murphy's new baby brother home. Will try get some pictures posted as soon as possible.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh I am so happy for you and have a great trip today! Kathy is an amazing breeder with a wonderful hav loving family. She is full of knowledge so you have a great fairy hav godmother in the wings Honestly, when my other hav have had probelms- Dora's foxtail, yellowjackets (yeah she had an eventful few months!) Kathy was my first phone call and she knew exactly what I needed to do right away. And the best part, you get an amazing puppy- both structurally and personality! I can't wait to see pics and hear about him- he was my favorite from the litter

Amanda (whose puppy has the same daddy as yours!)


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

You are a lucky lady !! You and Murphy are in for some fun times adding another family member to your home. I will be looking for pictures -- also want to hear the story of how they interact together. Congrats !!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Murphy's Mom said:


> Hello everyone! I am the lucky one who will be picking up Dreamer's brother tomorrow. I feel truly honored to get a Bellatak puppy, and Kathy has been so awesome all along the way. I recently got up my courage and placed my first ever post on the new members thread. For now, I am too excited to sleep! I can't wait to meet Kathy tomorrow lane:and bring Murphy's new baby brother home. Will try get some pictures posted as soon as possible.


Hey Becki, I could not sleep either! <grin> You will have to start a new thread all for Dreamer's brother (not sure what his new call name will be yet). See ya in a few hours.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

I just cast my vote. I hope he wins!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

He is so cute!! He got my vote - when does the contest end?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ummm... what the heck are boiled peanuts?? And Kathy are they even good? ..... they don't sound good!! uke: LOL

Oooooooo, a new member with a puppy from one of "our" breeders! Yaaaaaay! Can't wait to catch up on the exciting news. :whoo:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Good Morning,
> The company I work for is having a pet photo contest. The weekly winner will be featured on the company web site. Please click on this link and vote for Dreamer!!!
> 
> http://www.progressive.com/petphotos/pet-image.aspx?id=1951


My vote was the 84th. Good luck!!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Mine's the 88th. I can try voting from my other computer, too.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Can we only vote once? I will also vote on my other PC's and get my family to vote also.

Marj, boiled peanuts are soooo gooood. The peanuts are boiled in very salty water till they are tender. Road side stands around here boil them in like a 50 gallon barrel to sell. They are just soft salty peanuts....delicious.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kathy- I just saw this thread. I just voted. My vote is #91. Dreamer is adorable! Murphy's Mom....congratulations!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you guys, you are the "bestest" as my daughter use to say.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I just voted. I am number 92. I will vote from my other computer also. You have a beauty there!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

You got my vote!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

boo2352 said:


> Mine's the 88th. I can try voting from my other computer, too.


Good idea Boo, I voted from work and just voted again from home. 93rd vote!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Good idea Boo, I voted from work and just voted again from home. 93rd vote!


Yes, thanks Boo for that suggestion.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Another vote for Dreamer! What a cutie pie


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I voted! What a great idea!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Kathy are you still taking votes for dreamer? How long does the contest run? I would like to do this with Lilly but not at the same time you are with Dreamer.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Lilly's mom said:


> Kathy are you still taking votes for dreamer? How long does the contest run? I would like to do this with Lilly but not at the same time you are with Dreamer.


Dreamer didn't win. It is done weekly. The winner for last week got over 3000 votes!!!

Only pictures from employees are being accepted right now.

Thanks everyone for voting for Dreamer.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually Lilly is already on the list and so is Vallee.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Lilly's mom said:


> Actually Lilly is already on the list and so is Vallee.


Not sure why it accepted your picture though as you are suppose to access via a private page. That is odd. As for Vallee's picture, yes, I put that up there first to see if it would work.


----------

